# Charts looking different between different brokers?



## LiL_JaSoN (11 July 2011)

Is this common? It is happening as common as shown in this pic in every chart,

Here is a example of 2 different brokers on 4HR time frames.


----------



## macca (11 July 2011)

Hi,

It depends when the broker ends his day, the largest standard MT4 time frame where all brokers agree is 1HR.

Some brokers end when the USA closes trading and others end at GMT midnight, the USA ones are a five day week chart, the UK ones have a small "Sunday bar" sort of 5.5 days in a week.

HTH


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (11 July 2011)

macca said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends when the broker ends his day, the largest standard MT4 time frame where all brokers agree is 1HR.
> 
> ...





Hi Macca

That's what i thought aswell, the start of each 4HR candle is different,

but the in-similarities between the 15min chart is also the same.

I guess when you 'blend' the 2 candles together, you get the same results.

It is just confusing when looking at 2 different brokers, as the entry points would be different.


----------

